# Aumentar wifi desde un router con otro router



## tmt7

Hola! Soy  nuevo en el foro y me gustaria contarles mi experiencia.

 Mi proveedor de internet es ONO (españa) y da internet a traves de Cable. Por lo que mi router antiguo no funcionaba. Nos dieron un router y al cabo de un tiempo, otro router.

 Conectamos el cable al router y sacamos un cable de red hasta el otro lado de mi casa
y lo conectamos (el cable de red) al otro router.

 En el macbook de mi hermana paso de tener "2 rayitas" con wifi a tener todas
y en mi portatil igual. 

Lo interesante es que en el macbook habia internet y se podia navegar como siempre
(pero como habia mas señal, la navegacion era mas rapida)

 mientras que en mi portatil y en el de mi padre (un toshiba y un samsung, ambos con Windows7) recibiamos muy bien la señal pero habia un conflicto con la ip que no nos dejaba ni abrir Google.

¿alguien sabe como hacerlo para que funcione?

 Porque de ser asi, seria una buena manera de tener un "repetidor wifi casero" con 2 routers y ahorrarse los 300 eurazos de los que cuesta actualmente un aparato de esos en el mercado.


----------



## elbrujo

Indica marca y modelo de los routers. Los mismos deben estar en dos subnets distintas. El segundo debe tener configurado como gateway el IP del primero. Los dos pueden tener habilitado DHCP asi cada grupo asigna las IP que correspondan.

Como conectaste el cable entre routers? de lan a lan? o de lan a wan?

Si alguno de los routers tiene el modo repetidor o multibridge puedes evitar el cable entre ellos y hacerlo todo por wifi.


----------



## tmt7

Hola, gracias por responder.
 Los routers serian un router Thomson TCW710 y un router Scientific Atlanta DPR2320.
El DHCP esta activado.

 La conexion seria de la siguiente manera:
CABLE (del proveedor de internet) ->thomson ->cable de red ->scientific atlanta.

Estuve mirando los manuales y no me sale en ningun lado lo de Funcion repetidor o multibridge.


----------



## elbrujo

Y como los conectastes entre ellos? de lan a lan o de lan a wan? oops veo que los dos son cablemodem wifi.. mnmn el thompson tiene en el menu una opcion bridging postea el manual.. algun pdf y vemos si se puede.. de ultima necesitas un router wifi que conectes al primero y lo tenes resuelto

mira aca al final:
http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc859.html

Posteame que opcion te da cuando seleccionas eso.

Puedes probar poner el otro cable modem en otra boca de tv, si esta habilitado desde la central te va andar y tienes dos zonas... igual..


----------



## tmt7

Los routers los conectos entre ellos de lan a lan.

Te adjunte el manual del Thomson en PDF y el manual del Atlanta lo subio a megaupload porque pesa 7mb y aki solo deja hasta 2mb.

manual del atlanta: 

y con respecto a la web que me pasaste, que debo mirar???????


----------



## elbrujo

Probaste poner el 2do router en otra boca de tv si anda? Si anduviera pones un splitter y lo tenes resuelto. Veo los manuales, no se si se puede de lan a lan al ser cablemodem wifi.

Bueno, vuelvo editando.. en teoria no se puede de lan a lan y tiene su logica. Si queres hacer una prueba en el thomson en la opcion avanced tenes que tildar Remote config,  y apretas el boton apply. Abris el navegador y pones: www.whatismyip.com y postea el numero que te diga como: your ip is: Con esto me das acceso a que entre en forma remota al cablemodem y lo configure para que no te haga conflicto con el otro ya que los dos estan en la misma direccion IP

Despues de eso pondrias un cable de lan a lan y probarias si transfiere... yo creo que no. Hay que probar desde otra boca de tv si no validan mas de un cablemodem.. o si el segundo esta registrado en el host de tu proveedor de cable.

Como te dije anteriormente, si todo esto falla, tenes que comprar un router wifi y se vera si se puede hacer via repetidor o si la union la haces por cable.

Para poder extender una zona necesitas *un router* y no un cablemodem.. ya que el router que tiene es interno. 

El thomson considera la extension en modo bridge pero en el manual no se ve como se configura, no veo las opciones con lo que no puedo asegurarte que ande..


----------



## COSMICO

Perdon que me les meta aqui..
Adquiri un modem de tigo modelo E1556.
supuestamente debe trabajar minimo a 800kbps, maximo 1400kbps pero su velocidad
no supera los 400kbps..
Hay una pantalla de configuracion en el programa, pero loa verdad no se 
como variar los items a ver si logro mejor desempeño.
Los de tigo, como todas las empresas de servicios publicos, no dan solucion a nada..
Mi ubicacion es Bogota colombia..Alguien tiene idea..
Gracias


----------



## elbrujo

Cosmico, llama a la empresa proveedora de servicio e indicale lo que comentas, son ellos y la conexion los que determinan la velocidad. De que color es la luz de actividad? en configuracion debes asegurarte que esta trabajando en 3g y no en EDGE.


----------



## COSMICO

El poblema es precisamente que en tigo no me dan solucion..
:enfadado:
Pense que se podia hacer algo..


----------



## elbrujo

Con cuantas lineas de señal se conecta?

Podes devolver el sistema sino estas de acuerdo  como funciona. En mi pais te dicen que funciona hasta tanta velocidad.. con lo que si vas con un reclamo de velocidad, te dicen esta dentro del rango.. y "te abrochan" lo que hay  que hacer es devolverlo y comentar que no cumple la expectativa por la que lo contrate, asi mostrandose desconforme en algun momento las empresas de servicios haran algo o no.. depende si hay competencia..


----------

